# Snow total reports



## countrysidelll (Nov 5, 2013)

What does everyone use? I plow by myself with about a 20-25 mile radius. It ranges from places by a lake, in the country, and city so everyone always gets different totals. All different elevations. So it would be nice to see what everyone has, without driving the distance, or asking someone. Last year I just used weather.com and it showed me the snow totals in the last 24 hours.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Snowfall reports*

I've been using www.weatherworksinc.com great people there.


----------



## countrysidelll (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you for the response. Ill give it a look


----------

